# Best local Vancouver mountain (skill wise)



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey guys, to all us vancouverites out here which local mountain do you think has the best riders? 

I've been boarding cypress and grouse for a number of years and have noticed a real decline in the level of skill the riders at cypress are showing lately. Seems like i'm the only dude bustin 3's and grabs, every1 else is sitting on their bums cause they fell  they do have a nice park though. I'm the kinda of guy who learns by watching and I really want to improve. Though cypress is the biggest and has the most terrain I'd prefer a place where the riders are better. I've been to grouse and there's not much difference plus they have long ass lines but a way better park though. I've never been to Seymor but thats where I hear the best riders are, anyone board seymor and care to confirm / contradict?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Eh, the riding is pretty much the same.

There are some guys who can do it all, but it's not like they're everywhere.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

So for someone like me, that has hit Whistler like 20x but has yet to hit any of the local mountains around Van, what would you recommend? What's the best for free-riding and rope-ducking sidecountry? How about best park?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Not Baker..sucks, just a bunch of noobs and posers there.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah? I'm busting 10's at Cypress and all I see are posers hittin' 3's. Pfffft.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

yup, one of the reasons why Cypress sucks balls, There aren't many good riders there. I think that's because over half of the times I was there, the park was closed. 
I had a pass to Grouse last year and was very impressed with their park. They had some massive kickers and a large variety of rails and a staff on almost full-time to maintain it. I saw some pretty decent riders there. Yup, the lines are pretty crazy there but I was part of the NSST and got to skip the lines once a week. 
I missed the Y2play passes at grouse last spring so I got a pass to Seymour this year (my old stomping grounds) Seymour usually has a lot of great riders on the mountain, but you won't find them in bounds on a nice day. I was in the backcountry on Sunday and there were 4 different groups hitting some nice booters and a group of guys dropping a decent cliff. All of wich was being filmed. There have been numerous shots that made it in magazines that were taken in the back of Seymour. Their park so far looks like it's in decent shape and I've seen many decent riders hitting it so far this year. If you can handle the slow lifts and the flat mountain, Seymour has the best snowboarding vibe and always has. 

That's my 0.02


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

So for smaller BC mountains, sounds like the consensus is Grouse followed by Seymour, and avoid Cypress?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

No, it's Cypress>Seymour>*>Grousucks


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't go to Cypress if you wanna ride park... nothing real big there (yet). Pipe isn't open yet. Lots groomed though, and on a pow day the steeps are amazing.

I'm not a rope-ducker so I have no personal experience with the backcountry in any of the three, although I hear from friends that Seymour's backcountry is noice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

gonna have to agree with all of you guys, It seems that each mountain has its own pros and cons, I'm gonna rate each just from personal experience 

Grouse: Definitely has the best parks with its quicksilver and other park but your looking @ long ass lines and a crowded gondola ride up full of tourists too. Also since its at a lower elevation the snow quality is not as good as Cypress (doesnt taste as good either btw ) If your going to go try to choose a non busy time like a weekday and you'll probably have a great time. As for the vibe from other riders i'd give em a decent rating, you have the usual punks though.

Cypress: Has the best free ride, Just by numbers they have the most vertical and terrain they are also the biggest of the 3, I've been going there for years, they also have 2 parks, one is a ride through with a few jumps and rails and a smaller terrain park, both of them are mediocre but don't compare to grouse though. Snow quality wise they also have the best snow, going there on pow days is MONEY. As for the vibe from riders and skiers I would rate them lower then grouse there's been a increase of newbie punks and tourist skiers that seem to think that they own the entire run and carve all over the thing.

Seymor: Havent been there personally but I think this is the back country one. From mij and other people I hear you can ride the ENTIRE mountain, meaning absolutely everything and if you stick to the runs your a chump  it does have the lowest elevation though. Seems like it has the best vibe too.

so overall I'd say it depends on what you are looking for, for the longest runs with some very decent side jumps and drops go cpyress, for parks go grouse, I definitely gotta hit up seymor and check it out soon for that back country.



zakk said:


> yeah? I'm busting 10's at Cypress and all I see are posers hittin' 3's. Pfffft.


lol most helpful comment i've ever seen  THANKS FOR THAT


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Seymour's backcountry seems sweet although I don't ride backcountry. They have wide open runs from the peak, but it's quite a hike.

As for the "vibe" and park riders. They have two parks set up, but they seem to be really slow builders as the parks are only at their peak at the end of the season but still good throughout. One park is more a jib park while the other is for those looking to fly. There seems to be about 20 to 30 really good riders that you'll see up there almost every day ripping up the park, doing some filming etc. Lets just say that you'll probably see someone pull off atleast one thing sick on your way up the lift. The incredibly slow lift...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the only lift that goes backwards


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> the only lift that goes backwards


oh man that would be so freaky. If the chair ever starts going backwards you are better off to jump off the chair than take the ride down. 

I'd say Seymour has the best rippers, you are more likely so see Pros up there, the kids who ride up there ride very frequently and know every spot like the back of their hands. 

Some of the people who ride Grouse are pretty good too but the overwhelming number of beginners and tourists kinda ruin that vibe. 

Cypress is alright too but it's a really rare thing to see someone bust out some cool shit.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Biggest trick ive seen at cypress was a rodeo 3 by some dude in a full brown pinstriped suit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

At seymour I recently saw like 2 rodeo 5s 1 run after another by a kid who looked no older than 15.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> No, it's Cypress>Seymour>*>Grousucks


Grouse as a mountain does not suck at all. Sure its small, but if your riding park 90% of the time, quicksilver park is pretty top notch. Sure, the lift lines suck ass, but thats why I hike the park all day with some good buddies... 

One thing I do hate about grouse is all the fucking tourists and the 10,000 noobs riding the cut over and over again crowding the eagle chair.

but Saying grouse sucks is retarded. Its a 20 min drive from my house. Cant beat that.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Reminder, this thread is about the skill level of the riders at the mountains, not how good the mountin is. 
That being said, I don't know how anybody could say that Cypress has the best riders.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the skill level of the riders compared to how good the mountain is are two pretty interrelated subjects I think. The mountain influences the rider so much since their the one boarding the thing. Theoretically the rider who say goes to grouse alot will most likely be way better @ park then say a cypress rider since they have the quicksilver open to them. While a cypress rider might be better @ freeriding and hitting side jumps/lips because that is what is available to them, Agreed though cypress may not have the best riders, but it depends on what your looking for in a rider. (Still sounds like seymor has the best auctually, damn i gotta check out that mountain soon). Mind you seymor did have "Time well wasted" shot there, but grouse had "apples and oranges" as well as showdown over the city meaby that says somthing too while i've never even seen a camera @ cypress.


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Cypress is alright. Be better if it was cheaper though. Too bad they don't have the Y2Play pass like Grouse. Grouse on the weekdays is epic. Better riders come out to avoid the newbs who take the bus on weekends.

Haven't been to Seymour in 8 years. Might give it a shot in the weeks to come after the snow hits.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

futurefunk said:


> Cypress is alright. Be better if it was cheaper though. Too bad they don't have the Y2Play pass like Grouse. Grouse on the weekdays is epic. Better riders come out to avoid the newbs who take the bus on weekends.
> 
> Haven't been to Seymour in 8 years. Might give it a shot in the weeks to come after the snow hits.



The skicard at Cypress helps allot. $70 the first time and $50 every time after. 

Personally I've been to Seymour once (enjoyed the big park, didn't see any back country) 
Had 1 good experience at Grouse. Lots of snot nosed punks, and even when the conditions suck the ticket office at the bottom says they are good.
Cypress is my home. I know the MTN very well and know almost all the sweet powder spots.

Oh ya since this is about riders. Iv met some cool back country/powder guys at Cypress. lol rode like they were one with the MTN


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Snoeman which ropes do you duck at Cypress?


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

markee said:


> Snoeman which ropes do you duck at Cypress?


Depends who Im riding with. most of my friends are no where near ducking ropes, and I don't risk it my self. So Im stuck riding between the runs.
Ill do the Panorama cut by my self and most others except the "Gully" (between humpty/horizon and top gun) 

how about your self?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I've never really ducked ropes. I'm a good boy haha. No I just don't know anyone experienced enough to show me the good backcountry. That and my friends, like yours, aren't good enough to do that kind of riding. I've made runs down through trees between like rainbow and bowen face, but i really don't know where good places to cut are.

That and I'm kinda scared of falling into a tree well and dying.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

hahaha. Until I read http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/402-powder-safety.html
I was pretty fear less, thinking well there is no chance for avalanche between the trees. 
Ill say the same thing I tell every one else. look from the chairlift (works great on a nice day) for spots that look good, then go check them out.
only problem, if your no the first one on the MTN at 8:30 you miss all the fresh un touched stuff.

<-- that pic was taken beginning of last season under the eagle chairlift, but this season the area sux, just have to keep your eyes open.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Very helpful discussion. Sounds like I need to start planning a trip to hit Cypress & Seymour. Prob just stay with friends in Richmond or Van or Surrey.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Depending on work and snow im planning on hitting Cypress on Wednesday and/or Saturday 
If any ones interested you can tag along


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

ooh too bad this is prolly one of the few weekends that I won't be heading up. This Friday I'm getting shitfaced at an engineering event, Saturday my friend is having his 19th so more drinking, and Sunday night is Skulk night so i gotta nap in the afternoon to prep. Next week is Engineering week, so theres gonna be a lot of class-cutting for engineering events and drinking.


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

markee said:


> ooh too bad this is prolly one of the few weekends that I won't be heading up. This Friday I'm getting shitfaced at an engineering event, Saturday my friend is having his 19th so more drinking, and Sunday night is Skulk night so i gotta nap in the afternoon to prep. Next week is Engineering week, so theres gonna be a lot of class-cutting for engineering events and drinking.


Ha! Reds...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

well I finally made it to Seymour for the first time yesterday and was pleasantly surprised,I thought it would be a lot worse but actually its pretty comparable to grouse.
so, the pros: Since I went during the day there were no lines, and the riders were all locals just bombing the hills, saw a back flip in the park thumbsup tons of people doing 3's 5's, bs3 -> boardslides on the rails, wallrides, fakies (wish I got pics of them all) most definitely there are some pro's that ride Seymour and yesterday was one of the best trick days I've seen all season. I went the day after a snow so there was a good amount of untouched powder and best of all there are some cute lift attendants. Plus if you go with some1 with a seasons pass you get 10 bucks off your ticket.

On the flip side, the runs are massively short, the longest one we went on was about 7- 10 mins and there was a flat part where you had to unstrap and even with some massive speed I diden't see ne1 who made it. They don't have much in the way of lighting so if you do go @ night there isent much free ride to do, and your stuck in a jam packed park with all these kids who are better then you :laugh:. Lastly that I can think of is the beer was 6bux a pop, and I wasted 6 bucks on a granville island winter ale (gross!), the pint glasses aren't that big either.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

heh, I never have to unstrap, even on the Brockton exit (unless some idiot blocker gets in the way)

and yeah the restaurant is a massive fucking ripoff

(don't you dare trash the dark ale )


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> heh, I never have to unstrap, even on the Brockton exit (unless some idiot blocker gets in the way)
> 
> and yeah the restaurant is a massive fucking ripoff
> 
> (don't you dare trash the dark ale )


haha, dude that winter ale is gross its way too sweet!


----------



## nx_911_turbo (Feb 16, 2009)

markee said:


> ooh too bad this is prolly one of the few weekends that I won't be heading up. This Friday I'm getting shitfaced at an engineering event, Saturday my friend is having his 19th so more drinking, and Sunday night is Skulk night so i gotta nap in the afternoon to prep. Next week is Engineering week, so theres gonna be a lot of class-cutting for engineering events and drinking.


Who would you be? The fact you were hammered @ Forplay doesn't help much, as I was probably the only sober person there (or at any engineering parties), and I can't remember who's party was the day after. Skulk night's another that doesn't help @ figuring out who's who, due to the sheer turnout (though this year was a little bit of a bust...).
And what do you mean a lot of class cutting? There IS NO class during e-week, it's just not allowed! Don't tell me you went...



On topic now, I've only ridden Cypress this past two seasons. It was my favourite of the locals when I rode before messing up my knees, so it's the only one I bother with now that I'm getting back into it. Grousse I didn't enjoy as much when I went, though I am one of those people who really just sticks to the marked runs, especially since I'm just getting back into riding. Whistler is awesome, but I'm sure most know that already.



futurefunk said:


> Ha! Reds...


Hey! Just cause we have more fun than anyone else on campus...


----------

